# what kind of fish can i put in 55 gallon tank?



## AddictedToDogz (7 mo ago)

I have an empty 55 gallon tank (67 us gallons) that I want to stock with some new fish. I was thinking about putting some zebra danios, neon tetras, dwarf gouramis, and black neon tetras but im not sure if they would be a good combination or not. i have a gravel substrate that I cant change into sand so i cant have any fish that need sand. If I put these fish in the tank together would it be too crowded? Or would they be so small i could barely see them? Let me know if these sound like a good combination and if you have any other suggestions of what I could put in the tank please tell me. Ive been on google all day and i cant seem to find any answers, Im hoping someone on here can tell me if this is a good idea or not. thanks in advance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plan sounds good. Is the tank cycled.? What is your ph ?


----------



## AddictedToDogz (7 mo ago)

The tank isn't cycled yet but I started it today. Not planning on getting the fish for at least three weeks. I don't have anything to test the ph yet, I have to go to the pet store for another pet and I'll pick something up to test the water then. Do you know if all these fish need the same ph level? Also do you think any of these fish will be aggressive? All of these fish are schooling fish correct? If they are should I get something else that would live closer to the bottom or something, just to give the tank more variety? Or do you think it would be too crowded, is there even any kind of bottom dwelling fish that can live in gravel? I know this is a lot of questions but I want to know as much as I can before I get the fish.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

AddictedToDogz said:


> I have an empty 55 gallon tank (67 us gallons) that I want to stock with some new fish. I was thinking about putting some zebra danios, neon tetras, dwarf gouramis, and black neon tetras but im not sure if they would be a good combination or not. i have a gravel substrate that I cant change into sand so i cant have any fish that need sand. If I put these fish in the tank together would it be too crowded? Or would they be so small i could barely see them? Let me know if these sound like a good combination and if you have any other suggestions of what I could put in the tank please tell me. Ive been on google all day and i cant seem to find any answers, Im hoping someone on here can tell me if this is a good idea or not. thanks in advance.


Hi!😃
That's just fine, hon! You're doing grrr-eat!!😃😃
anddd, you seem to care too; wow!😃
Just make sure you do your water changes and check your water parameters anddd love them to death which I'm sure you will!😃
I went out today going to buy a 55 gallon and came home empty handed; darn... I need one...maybe my fairy Godmother will give me one too!!😂😂😂


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get yourself a master test kit, it will help you a lot cycling as you will need to know ammonia levels plus nitrites and nitrates. You will need an ammonia source for cycling. All the fish chosen requires pretty close to same ph.


----------

